# Pictures + Teasers



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

That's some nice footage you got there!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Sick edits. Carinthia looks so fun. Looks like you guys made it over to Loon. When are you dropping the full cut?


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

corneilli said:


> That's some nice footage you got there!


thanks appreciate it


Extremo said:


> Sick edits. Carinthia looks so fun. Looks like you guys made it over to Loon. When are you dropping the full cut?


Yep, went over there for a day when i was competing in King Of The East and filmed when it was over

Sometime before summer i think...but itll probably change


----------

